# Лечение сколиоза у взрослых



## doc (12 Авг 2014)

Стойкое искривление позвоночника в любом возрасте представляет из себя сложную медицинскую проблему. Принято считать, что сколиоз у взрослых исправить или хотя бы уменьшить терапевтическими методами невозможно.
Наш многолетний опыт лечения сколиотической болезни внушает некоторый оптимизм в этом вопросе и даёт основания надеяться, что перемены к лучшему всё же возможны.

В качестве иллюстрации два примера из практики.
1. Мужчина 35 лет, сколиоз впервые обнаружен в 11-летнем возрасте.
В 24 года грудная сколиотическая дуга составляла 46 градусов.
Рентгенография, проведённая перед началом лечения, показала 66 градусов в грудном отделе и 42 градуса в пояснице. Жалоб на момент осмотра нет, состояние удовлетворительное.

 

2. Женщина 22 года, сколиоз выявлен в 13-летнем возрасте.
Рентгенографически перед началом лечения: в грудном отделе искривление в 61 градус, поясничная дуга 35 градусов. Жалобы на почти постоянные мучительные боли в спине около правой лопатки и периодически возникающие боли в левой ягодичной области и шее.

Так называемый идиопатический сколиоз по своей клинической и морфологической структуре не так однороден, как иногда представляется. Поэтому нашим пациентам в дополнение к обычному рентгену и ручной диагностике были проведены специальные рентгенологические исследования.
При этом выяснилось, что в первом из представленных случаев имеется заметная асимметрия таза, а поясничная дуга сколиоза дополнительно усилена угловым отклонением пятого поясничного позвонка относительно крестца:

 

Во втором случае искривление поясничного отдела произошло в сторону, противоположную имеющейся у пациентки скелетной асимметрии. Соответственно и грудная сколиотическая дуга тоже сформировалась направленной "не в ту" сторону. При этом имеющийся перекос тела сочетался с искривлением шеи, что фактически создавало дополнительную, третью дугу.
 

Надо сказать, что наличие такого рода дополнительных негативных изменений ухудшает основной прогноз и серьёзно усложняет процесс терапевтической коррекции сколиоза. Это понятно. При угловом отклонении поясничных позвонков достижение заметного результата представляется возможным только при условии выправления положения этих позвонков до нормального, что само по себе является непростой задачей.

Во втором случае противоположная ориентация поясничного сколиоза препятствует ранней корректировке скелетной асимметрии, что также значительно замедляет и усложняет лечение. Из общего количества лечебных процедур некоторую их часть пришлось потратить на борьбу с болевым синдромом и на работу с шейно-воротниковой областью.
Таким образом, лечебный процесс в обоих случаях с самого начала был существенно затруднён наличием дополнительных отягчающих факторов. А так как оба пациента иногородние, то время, которое они могли потратить на своё лечение, было жёстко лимитировано. Тем не менее, некоторых успехов добиться всё же удалось.

Во-первых, улучшился внешний вид:

 

Во-вторых, изменился сам сколиоз. Всего 11 лечебных сеансов дали уменьшение дуги на 8 градусов в грудном отделе:

 

Искривление в пояснично-грудном переходе стало заметно меньше, фактически достигнув уровня 2003 года:

 

У пациентки 22 лечебных сеанса дали уменьшение дуги в грудном отделе с 61 до 51 градуса:

 

Положительную динамику уменьшения рёберного горба наглядно иллюстрирует рентгенограмма, на которой видно, как поменялось направление рёбер на выпуклой стороне дуги:

 

Достигнутые результаты следует рассматривать как предварительные, так как в обоих случаях ещё предстоит дальнейшая работа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2014)

Здорово!


----------



## ies (25 Авг 2014)

Отлично! У людей хоть надежда есть


----------



## doc (25 Авг 2014)

Я бы хотел подчеркнуть главное: лечение любой болезни должно опираться на понимание её природы.
Пока официальная медицина не может или не хочет понять причины развития сколиоза. Именно поэтому стандартное лечение оказывается неэффективным. Неизвестное заболевание вылечить невозможно.
Мы пойдём другим путём.
Как в стихотворении Роберта Фроста:

_"Разошлись две тропинки в осеннем лесу…
Выбрать нужно одну, чтобы дальше шагать..."_

И как Фрост, я выбираю нехоженный путь.
"_Дорога появляется, когда её протопчут люди_" (Чжуан-Цзы).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2014)

Лечение самого сколиоза (углов изгиба) не может быть эффективным до степени исправления.
Эффективность может быть только в пределах остатка функциональности (мой термин), если конечно этот остаток есть.
Именно эта эффективность, уменьшения сколиоза в пределах остатка функциональности, и является одной из основ лечения болевого синдрома от сколиоза.
Цель лечения, при сколиозе - уменьшение боли, не меняется.
А вот набор методик борьбы с болью, обогащается.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Пока официальная медицина не может или не хочет понять причины развития сколиоза.


Вот об этом как раз и следует порассуждать. И каковы же эти причины на ваш взгляд?
По поводу исправления сколиоза  (не путать со сколиотической установкой!) у взрослых лично мне импонирует точка зрения уважаемого Доктора Ступина:


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Эффективность может быть только в пределах остатка функциональности


Но преснопамятный Д. Стил как то выдал фразу: "Структура определяет функцию, а функция - структуру". Вполне допустимо, что повторные курсы МТ, в сочетании с ЛФК и выработкой стериотипа правильной осанки дадут результат и сверх "пределов остатков функциональности", за счет костной контрдеформации и изменения углов расположения суставов. Если так, то этому процессу может помочь и физиотерапия: ультразвук в больших дозах, моя любимая УВТ, высокоэнергенический лазер, подводное и сухое вытяжение. Думаю, не лишне и ношение корсета, для грудного отдела - высокого.


----------



## doc (5 Сен 2014)

Много лет занимаюсь сколиозом. Казалось бы, изучил всё вдоль и поперёк. Но до сих пор не перестаю для себя делать какие-то открытия. Есть моменты, которые ещё требуют осмысления. Вот, например. Если приглядеться к представленным рентгенограммам, то можно заметить изменение степени ротации позвонков после лечения, особенно в грудном отделе. Хотелось бы услышать мнения уважаемых коллег на этот счёт. Я пока не знаю, как к этому относиться.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Если приглядеться к представленным рентгенограммам, то можно заметить изменение степени ротации позвонков после лечения


Изменение ротации естественно в рамках функциональной репозиции. Т.е. это как раз и есть то, о чем говорил Доктор Ступин. Для нас и наших пациентов важно насколько привнесенные в предалах курса МТ функциональные изменения могут быть стабильны и долговремены. За 10 или даже 20 сеансов трудно расчитывать на изменения укоренившегося патологического ДС и осанки. По крайней мере без внешнй фиксации и дополнительных мер в виде ЛФК и самоконтроля осанки. А в свою очередь без долговременного функционального эффекта мы не можем расчитывать на контрдеформацию позвоночных и реберных суставов. Иными словами чем дольше по времени на патологически измененный сустав, позвонок или ребро будет оказываться давление в правильном направлении, тем больше шансов изменить осанку и исправить углы. Если этого нет, то рецидив неизбежен и наступит достаточно скоро.
И опять вопрос о причине сколиоза у взрослого. Что является его движущей силой? Ведь именно с ней и надо бороться. Сколиоз лишь следствие действия постоянных сил, приводящих к деформации.


----------



## Александр79 (3 Фев 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Изменение ротации естественно в рамках функциональной репозиции. Т.е. это как раз и есть то, о чем говорил Доктор Ступин. Для нас и наших пациентов важно насколько привнесенные в предалах курса МТ функциональные изменения могут быть стабильны и долговремены.


Объективности ради думаю будет не лишним. Слева направо. Июнь 2014 (до), июль 2014 (после месяца курса МТ), февраль 2015 (после силовых тренировок). С июля 2014 никаких сеансов МТ не проводилось. Свежих снимков к сожалению нет.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Фев 2015)

Александр79 написал(а):


> Свежих снимков к сожалению нет.


К сравнению могут приниматься только рентгеновские снимки, желательно выполненные на одном и том же оборудовании и одним и тем же персоналом. Фотографии ни о чем не говорят, т.к. из-за разной освещенности может складываться различное мнение. Например, мне видится ухудшение.


----------



## Александр79 (3 Фев 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> К сравнению могут приниматься только рентгеновские снимки, желательно выполненные на одном и том же оборудовании и одним и тем же персоналом. Фотографии ни о чем не говорят, т.к. из-за разной освещенности может складываться различное мнение. Например, мне видится ухудшение.


Возможно вы правы, что есть ухудшение, а возможно, что нет. Однако, очевидно, что за полгода отката назад до состояния ДО курса МТ не произошло. Или на ваш взгляд произошло?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Фев 2015)

Александр79 написал(а):


> Или на ваш взгляд произошло?





Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> К сравнению могут приниматься только рентгеновские снимки,


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2015)

> февраль 2015 (после силовых тренировок)


Мало того, что не вижу никакой необходимости в СИЛОВЫХ тренировках, но и считаю их вредными....


----------



## Александр79 (4 Фев 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Мало того, что не вижу никакой необходимости в СИЛОВЫХ тренировках, но и считаю их вредными....


при моей мышечной массе и силы соглашусь, что никакой необходимости в этом нет... просто я спортсмен...что же касается вреда, то вопрос спорный...ибо, осевые нагрузки полностью исключены...а вот легкость в спине чувствуется...


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2015)

> ибо, осевые нагрузки полностью исключены...а вот легкость в спине чувствуется...


Вполне возможно , что мы говорим о немного разных вещах... Возможно нагрузки и не такие силовые, как написано... Я говорю о том , что упражнения должны быть максимально избирательными,  можно сказать точечными. ... Для этого необходимо подробнее разобрать конкретный случай мануально, буквально по сантиметрам не только "в высоту", но и самое главное "в глубину"...  просто на словах это объяснить сложно , необходимо обязательно при объяснение показывать, дать "почувствовать" участок самому пациенту... И то, местно картина меняется постоянно, разумеется при правильной работе...


----------



## Александр79 (4 Фев 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Вполне возможно , что мы говорим о немного разных вещах...


Уверен, что это так. Мы говорим о разных вещах.


AIR написал(а):


> Возможно нагрузки и не такие силовые, как написано...


Это вряд ли. Например, при собственном весе 65 кг делать гиперэкстензию с весом 100 кг на 10 повторов - это вполне силовое упражнение. Никаких тренажеров.


AIR написал(а):


> Я говорю о том , что упражнения должны быть максимально избирательными


В точку. Согласен с вами на все 100%.


AIR написал(а):


> ...можно сказать точечными. ...


Вопрос сложный, но биомеханика движений человека настолько сложна, что понятие "точечный" или "изолированный"  очень условные. Мышцы всегда работают в совокупности с другими, в том числе синергистами, вопрос акцента. Плюс есть известный эффект, чем более "точечное" упражнение, тем оно менее эффективное, поэтому базовые упражнения всегда будут более эффективные. Нужно их просто очень технично и своеобразно выполнять, сохраняя все необходимые условия.


AIR написал(а):


> Для этого необходимо подробнее разобрать конкретный случай мануально, буквально по сантиметрам не только "в высоту", но и самое главное "в глубину"...  просто на словах это объяснить сложно , необходимо обязательно при объяснение показывать, дать "почувствовать" участок самому пациенту... И то, местно картина меняется постоянно, разумеется при правильной работе...


Честно говоря, немного абстрактно и не совсем понятно. Хотя, возможно это уже обращение к врачам, которые понимают о чем идет речь, а не к пациенту. ИМХО.


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2015)

> Плюс есть известный эффект, чем более "точечное" упражнение, тем оно менее эффективное, поэтому базовые упражнения всегда будут более эффективные.


Всё понял. Вы говорите о физкультурной составляющей упражнений, а я о лечении сколиоза..  И меня интересуют не "известные эффекты"  и "качание" мышц, а лечебный результат..
Ну ничего, в полемику вступать не буду. Удачи!


----------



## Александр79 (4 Фев 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Всё понял. Вы говорите о физкультурной составляющей упражнений, а я о лечении сколиоза..  И меня интересуют не "известные эффекты"  и "качание" мышц, а лечебный результат..
> Ну ничего, в полемику вступать не буду. Удачи!


Да это не полемика. Просто ведь лечения не было в период на который вы обратили внимание. А то что физические упражнения лечат - этого я не утверждаю. Лечение - это ваша профессия, ваши умения. 

Честно говоря, выкладывал последние фото лишь с одной целью - чтобы у врачей было больше информации о постлечебном периоде пациента и возможность оценить насколько изменения могут быть стабильны и долговременны.


----------



## doc (18 Май 2015)

Достигнутый в прошлом году результат сохранился, что показывает его надёжность и стабильность даже при полном отсутствии поддерживающей терапии.


----------



## Сомневающаяся (6 Сен 2015)

Уважаемые врачи, а какова история и причины развития значительных искривлений. Ну вот у вас девушка участвовала 22 года, а что у нее было в 13 лет, какие ошибки делают пациенты на ранних этапах развития болезни?


----------



## doc (6 Сен 2015)

У той девушки искривление было замечено в 13-летнем возрасте. Все её предыдущие попытки консервативного лечения были безуспешными.
Главная ошибка самих пациентов со сколиозом - позднее обращение и несерьёзное отношение к лечебным мероприятиям.


----------



## Александр79 (9 Сен 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Главная ошибка самих пациентов со сколиозом - позднее обращение и несерьёзное отношение к лечебным мероприятиям.


А вот тут я с вами не соглашусь! Главная "ошибка" пациентов лишь в том, что они не могут найти квалифицированного врача. Моё мнение, что 99,99% врачей при лечении сколиоз занимаются откровенным мошенничеством , прекрасно отдавая себе отчёт в том, что никак не смогут вылечить пациента, но с большим удовольствием выставляют клиентам безумные ценники за свои "услуги".

Я за свои 36 лет нашёл только одного врача, способного лечить сколиоз!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2015)

Александр79 написал(а):


> А вот тут я с вами не соглашусь! Главная "ошибка" пациентов лишь в том, что они не могут найти квалифицированного врача. Моё мнение, что 99,99% врачей при лечении сколиоз занимаются откровенным мошенничеством , прекрасно отдавая себе отчёт в том, что никак не смогут вылечить пациента, но с большим удовольствием выставляют клиентам безумные ценники за свои "услуги".
> 
> Я за свои 36 лет нашёл только одного врача, способного лечить сколиоз!


И вылечили?


----------



## Александр79 (10 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И вылечили?


В процессе. 20-25% работы уже сделано точно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2015)

Не забудьте снимки показать


----------



## Александр79 (10 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не забудьте снимки показать


Обязательно!!!


----------



## alt-sp (19 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не забудьте снимки показать


От проблемы сколиоза далек, но заинтересовался тематикой. Тема мутная и много в ней лжи и непрофессионализма, а зачастую и вредительства. 
Встречался с Александром в Москве лично, рентген и приложенные результаты достоверны, все желающие могут все посмотреть и проверить. Хорошая и правильная тема, слежу с интересом за авторами и процессом лечения.


Александр79 написал(а):


> Обязательно!!!


Терпения и удачи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2016)

Покажите и нам!


----------



## Lois (20 Окт 2016)

Я вообще не вижу разницы на фото


----------



## Александр79 (21 Окт 2016)

Lois написал(а):


> Я вообще не вижу разницы на фото


Это раздел ортопедии. Кабинет окулиста в поликлинике.


----------



## Dosia (24 Июн 2017)

@doc, здравствуйте уважаемый Андрей Петрович!
Так сложилось, что ехать в Кисловодск у меня нет никакой возможности. 
Не могли бы Вы подсказать, можно ли найти в Москве врача, практикующего Ваш метод?
С уважением Анна Д.


----------



## doc (24 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте!
Таких врачей я не знаю.
И приезжать в Кисловодск не нужно.
Лечение сколиоза - это очень серьёзное дело.


----------



## Dosia (24 Июн 2017)

Извините! Я не пояснила свой диагноз. У меня грыжа позвоночника. Насчёт сколиоза не знаю. 
А доктор Колдаев, не Ваш последователь? Рязань гораздо ближе к Москве, может быть смогла бы поездить туда.


----------



## doc (24 Июн 2017)

Просто тема о сколиозе.
Колдаева я знаю немного, беседовали с ним однажды по телефону.
Но я понятия не имею, как он работает.


----------



## Dosia (24 Июн 2017)

Жаль. Остаётся только загнуться (.


----------



## doc (24 Июн 2017)

Надеюсь, что выздоровеете.
Хорошие врачи есть, может, просто ещё не нашли своего.


----------



## Dosia (24 Июн 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## lenochka (5 Фев 2022)

@doc, Здравствуйте, Андрей Петрович! Подскажите, как можно попасть к Вам на консультацию? У меня сколиоз 4 степени. Очень хочу хоть немного выпрямить позвоночник. Или хотя бы поддерживать его. Мне почти 35. Очень нужна Ваша помощь.
На других врачей надежды уже нет.


----------

